# Shrimp and the lunar cycle?



## louis_last (12 Jan 2009)

All my shrimp molted on the same day, both Amanos _and_ Cherries. I thought it was strange that they would all shed at the same time, then I looked out the window and saw the full moon........ has anybody else noticed shrimp being affected by the moon?


----------



## mr. luke (13 Jan 2009)

not really?
the only think i could think of is shell errosion/irritation caused by adding something to the tank may cause them all to mault like that? i cant think why the lunar cycle would affect this in anyway?


----------



## Goodygumdrops (13 Jan 2009)

Stranger things can happen,the lunar cycle affects loads of things in nature.


----------



## mr. luke (13 Jan 2009)

Ill be sure to do a shell count next time around  it would be interesting if it did trigger it, although i stil cant work out how  unless lunar gravity pulls there shells off


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jan 2009)

Sometimes a water change encourages the shrimp to shed their shells.


----------



## Egmel (13 Jan 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Ill be sure to do a shell count next time around  it would be interesting if it did trigger it, although i stil cant work out how  unless lunar gravity pulls there shells off


Animals can note changes in the climate and other natural phenomena that we can't even comprehend.  It's like the fact that the turtle eggs all hatch at the same time even though they're buried under sand!

It wouldn't surprise me if there were a preponderancy to moult all at the same time, I mean, who would want to be the only one in a vulnerable soft shell!


----------



## louis_last (13 Jan 2009)

with regards to why the moon would affect them, why _wouldn't_ the moon affect them? When a woman is heavily pregnant they can sometimes feel the gravitational effect of the moon on the amniotic fluid  when it is full moon, I'm sure there's more water in most of our tanks than there is in a pregnant woman's womb, also a lot of shrimps, crabs, lobsters mating cycles are heavily influenced by the moon. 
Then again this may just be a classic case of putting two and two together and making 5. I had done a water change a couple of days before so it could be that too.

*EDIT - also the moon has a great effect on plant growth cycles.


----------



## thebullit (18 Jan 2009)

alot of things can trigger the molting off, but i would stick with a water change or somthing new in the water, although the moon idea is more interesting.


----------



## a1Matt (4 May 2009)

I get really hairy hands and long fingernails on a full moon, and an urge to howl, then pass out after a couple of minutes.  
I can't think what causes it, but as I always feel quite refreshed when I come to the next day I don't worry about it at all.


----------



## Simon D (5 May 2009)

It wouldn't surprise me if the full-moon was to blame. Somewhere, in the back of my database, I'm sure I've read of this or similar occurancies! 

That said, I find it hard to believe and comprehend.


----------



## nickmcmechan (5 May 2009)

i have also noticed that in the last month lots of people are writing about their fish spawning whereas two months ago i noticed there wern't so many threads.....its spring now.....


----------



## Superman (5 May 2009)

nickmcmechan said:
			
		

> i have also noticed that in the last month lots of people are writing about their fish spawning whereas two months ago i noticed there wern't so many threads.....its spring now.....


Funny you should say that, I caught my Ottos at it this morning!! 
They used to be at it all day every day for a while, but it might just be that I can see them in the fewer plants I've got.


----------

